# How much do Grow Lights cost to run?



## stonedwoodsman (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Group,
     I'm  predominantly an Outdoor Grower, but would like to keep some [many] strains going over the Winter.
I spent $500+ on Clone strains from a local Maine Grow Store which are doing amazing outside right now.
  It would be a shame to loose these after Harvest, so I'd like to keep them going for next year.
- I'm afraid of the Co$t of running one/two HID lights (150 -300 watts) 8 hours a day, 7 days a week, for months.
- What's the Most Efficient Lights to run?
Would it be those Expensive (!!!) LED Lights? (Red & Blue)?
Are ANY HID Lights somewhat efficient to run??
-  Would fluorescent tubes be sufficient?
    All advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Irv in Maine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2019)

You are going to be running your lights longer than 8 hours a day. 18 hrs on or longer. I’ve heard of people doing 14 on/10 off but I veg with my lights on all the time. A 4 ft high output T5 fluorescent lamp will work fine. No need to buy an LED. T5’s are 54 watts per bulb. I have a 4 bulb and a 2 bulb. Depending on the number of plants you may only need a 2 lamp or may need more.  If your plants are all in flower, if you plan on cloning them, and you haven’t cloned before, you are probably going to be disappointed. Cannabis can re-veg but you can get hermaphroditism from this. A 4 bulb T5 would be 216 watts times 24 hours is about 5 kW/day. A 2 bulb would be 2.5 kW/day. 18 hrs with a 4 bulb is under 4kW/day. Depending on how much your electricity costs you will have to do the math. You will also want a fan or 2 (or more) for air movement.


----------



## Bruce111 (Sep 30, 2019)

If you care more about the lifespan of light, i think you should choose the quantum board LED grow light. 
You can use it for it for 18 hours a day for one week. The manufacturers say it can work 50000 hours. 
I was using the Mars SP250 quantum board LED. Maybe you can have a look.


----------



## Bruce111 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bruce111 said:


> If you care more about the lifespan of light, i think you should choose the quantum board LED grow light.
> You can use it for it for 18 hours a day for one week. The manufacturers say it can work 50000 hours.
> I was using the Mars SP250 quantum board LED. Maybe you can have a look.


Anyone have a chance to use the HLG quantum board LED? I want to buy one to do a comparison with Mars SP250 in another tent. Very curious which one is better.


----------



## fellowsped (Oct 8, 2019)

I wouldn't waste a penny on any floro lights.  When you compare their costs to the cost of getting a nice Hps/Mh light there is no comparison. I have used both Floro and Mh for veg and I will never go back to floros with the quality i'm getting from my mh. Also if you change your mind and decide to try flowering a couple plants inside you can switch over to a hps bulb.   Led lights would probably be "best" quality wise and definitely when it comes to light output vs heat however the $ might put you off them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2019)

LOL--I am just the opposite from fellowsped.  I originally used MH to veg all my plants--I've been growing for decades.  Then I discovered T5 fluoros.  After that, I never went back to MH.  I get great vegetative growth with my T5s and prefer over any other type of veg light I have used.  I have 2 LEDs and still lug around my 400W MH, but still find T5s my preferred choice for veg.  I would encourage you to check out LEDs though.  They have gotten cheaper and they run substantially cooler than MH or HPS.  Although I haven't used them, many here get good results with King LED lights, which are very affordable.

I am curious though...how do you plan on "keeping these going"?  If you have not already cut and rooted clones, you may find it very difficult to get cuttings to root when they are so close to harvest.  You may want to take some cuts (take lots and lots of cuts) and see if you can get them to root before you worry about a light.  Clones do not need much light at all until they root.  You could even use a couple of CFLs for this.  If you are successful at getting them to root, you can probably count on them taking 3 weeks or so to grow roots and then it will still take them some time to get back into vegetative growth, so be patient.


----------



## Bruce111 (Oct 14, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I am just the opposite from fellowsped.  I originally used MH to veg all my plants--I've been growing for decades.  Then I discovered T5 fluoros.  After that, I never went back to MH.  I get great vegetative growth with my T5s and prefer over any other type of veg light I have used.  I have 2 LEDs and still lug around my 400W MH, but still find T5s my preferred choice for veg.  I would encourage you to check out LEDs though.  They have gotten cheaper and they run substantially cooler than MH or HPS.  Although I haven't used them, many here get good results with King LED lights, which are very affordable.
> 
> I am curious though...how do you plan on "keeping these going"?  If you have not already cut and rooted clones, you may find it very difficult to get cuttings to root when they are so close to harvest.  You may want to take some cuts (take lots and lots of cuts) and see if you can get them to root before you worry about a light.  Clones do not need much light at all until they root.  You could even use a couple of CFLs for this.  If you are successful at getting them to root, you can probably count on them taking 3 weeks or so to grow roots and then it will still take them some time to get back into vegetative growth, so be patient.



I am on your side on this point. bro. I used HPS, it is so hottt. That's why i switched to LED. And it can help me save a lot power bills.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

formula for figuring energy cost

watts/1000=x(hrs on per day)(days in billing cycle)($/kw hr)

watt/volt/amp conversion

w/a=v
w=a(v)
w/v=a


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Mar 26, 2020)

I am vegging upder 2 600w mh bulbs right now only cause its 30 degrees where I am. it heats my 2 rooms. cant wait for warmer weather to run my t5s. the 2 lights and fans run me about 200 a month just to veg


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2020)

I would go with some good but cheap LEDS. And then keep the clones very small. Even clone the clones to keep them small. Or get some CS and make fem seeds. Then you can collect the seeds and then go on about your business next grow. That would be the cheapest way.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 26, 2020)

What is your goal for growing?  Personal use?  A little more for fam?  And friends?  Commercial small scale?  The size of lights depends on your goal.

I use King LED lights for low operating costs, but don't have any experience on other lights. I bought a "600 watt" model that was too small, a "1200 watt" model that I like, and a "1500 watt" model because it was on sale for the same price as the "1200 watt" model.

First thing to know about LEDs is they use a crazy way of counting watts, or at least King LED does.  The "1500 watt" model runs a max of 225 watts with both sets of lights both on.  (Veg and bloom).  They do not equate to an equivalent wattage of HID or MH or even T5s. When figuring costs, make sure you use actual KWs used.

I am a hobby grower for myself and have gone a little extra.  I will get some stashed and relax for a while, then start up again.

Because LEDs are cool, they do not waste energy heating your grow area, and do not need additional cooling to avoid cooking plants.

I'm a new guy, don't know much, but maybe my little bit will help you sort things out.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2020)

In my area a light that draws 600 watts from thee wall costs $34 a month to run. I ran 3 600 watt DE hps lights and a 12,000 btu ac to cool 'em down and my electric bill was $130 to $150 a month.  I'm now doing the same thing with 600 wall rated watts of led and the electric bill is $83.  Your mileage will vary based on climate and utility costs per kilowatt hour.


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 27, 2020)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I would go with some good but cheap LEDS. And then keep the clones very small. Even clone the clones to keep them small. Or get some CS and make fem seeds. Then you can collect the seeds and then go on about your business next grow. That would be the cheapest way.


What is CS and how do you make fem seeds ?


----------



## Locked (Mar 27, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> What is CS and how do you make fem seeds ?


 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-guide-to-colloidal-silver.865536/


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 30, 2020)

No answer ?


----------



## BigJer (Mar 31, 2020)

He left you a link..................


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 31, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> He left you a link..................



I excepted an answer, not a link that's several pages long.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 31, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> I excepted an answer, not a link that's several pages long.


Lol you "excepted" him to write out several pages of instructions for you personally, when that info is actually available already and can also be found with google?

It's complicated. It really is a several page explanation. If it's too much to read, seedbanks sell feminized seeds so you can just buy them pre made, easy peasy. 

Want a link?


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 31, 2020)

The simple explanation you just posted would have been great as to why he sent the link.


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 31, 2020)

Been checking out feminized seeds as my present garden, one strain had 8 of 9 turn out to be male. First time in over 9 years of indoor growing that has happened.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 9, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> Been checking out feminized seeds as my present garden, one strain had 8 of 9 turn out to be male. First time in over 9 years of indoor growing that has happened.



That happened to me last year and one was a Herm and got to 3 of my plants out of 8 and I found it pretty quick. This year I went to a well known seed store all fems and if you germinate them per their instructions, they are guaranteed to or they will replace them.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm running an HLG 550 V2 Rspec, this draws 480 watts...........If its cool enough in my tent interior I add the Timber 2 VL for another 200 watts during mid to late flower......We have NOT noticed much of a spike in the utility bill at all.  $25 or less extra a month.


----------

